# where is atadisk in kernel of 9.0?



## xwwu (Jan 17, 2012)

Dear Friends:

Just ask a problem. Would you please let me know which device(s) in kernel of 9.0 is same as atadisk in 8.2?

Regards!


----------



## gkontos (Jan 17, 2012)

Always read the Release Notes!

Link: http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.0R/relnotes-detailed.html#AEN1308

Regards,
George


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2012)

Short version, it was replaced by ahci(4). It's still there though, if you build a custom kernel you can remove ahci(4) and add atadisk.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 17, 2012)

It's part of the ata(4) driver, on 6.x, 7.x, 8.x, 9.x, etc.  Which is part of GENERIC.  You can also remove the ata driver and specify the individual parts of the ata stack (like atadisk).


----------



## gkontos (Jan 17, 2012)

phoenix said:
			
		

> It's part of the ata(4) driver, on 6.x, 7.x, 8.x, 9.x, etc.  Which is part of GENERIC.  You can also remove the ata driver and specify the individual parts of the ata stack (like atadisk).



I think that in FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE ata(4)() has been replaced by cam(4)().


----------



## phoenix (Jan 17, 2012)

Nope.  It's still there, and it's still part of GENERIC:

```
# ATA controllers
device          ahci            # AHCI-compatible SATA controllers
device          ata             # Legacy ATA/SATA controllers
options         ATA_CAM         # Handle legacy controllers with CAM
options         ATA_STATIC_ID   # Static device numbering
device          mvs             # Marvell 88SX50XX/88SX60XX/88SX70XX/SoC SATA
device          siis            # SiliconImage SiI3124/SiI3132/SiI3531 SATA
```


----------



## xwwu (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you all! So much help!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2012)

It's best to move with the new ATA_CAM though. After the first few boots, to check if everything works, just edit /etc/fstab and replace the 'old' disk names for the new ones. If you happen to use labels you don't need to change anything.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 18, 2012)

I've serious confusion (inexperience) with  v8 > v9 (geom,cam) stuff. As an example, recently... I
had a disk failure... Thus, (luckily I had working notes from the previous one.)...

1... fdisk commands (via file) failed in v9 (vs v8) > /sbin/gpart to put a slice on a raw disk so it could be better used in sysinstall >> v9 sysinstall to set mountpoints,etc in the free space >> exit sysinstall, no commands found, exit forcibly to fsck (I had expected this, had it in my notes); >> 
	
	



```
newfs... tunefs -L ... mount -t ufs ... #and edit fstab
```
, (the above for the new disk) ...
	
	



```
#backups # rsync... [backups ] > [new filesystems] # deepest directories-first if filesystems
```
, during which I tried to understand gpart rather than sysinstall, etc etc.  Maybe in the next few years the examples in the man pages and/or screens in the new installer will be more verbose.


----------



## xwwu (Jan 23, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It's best to move with the new ATA_CAM though. After the first few boots, to check if everything works, just edit /etc/fstab and replace the 'old' disk names for the new ones. If you happen to use labels you don't need to change anything.



Thanks! Edit fstab to be new disk name is ok. But ATA_CAM still can't be #.

Regards!


----------

